# R-15 Helpful Workarounds



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I know we should not have to do these things and the R-15 should just work but what work arounds have people found to help them do similiar things until the next update is released ? 



For instance someone posted the search feature does not always find everything unless you search only by keyword. So the search workaround is to always use the "keyword search".

To avoid duplicate recordings and SL's that do not work properly, the SL workaround is to use a "manual recording".

To avoid the to do list and history lockups, the workaround is to "avoid using them" for the time being. (I know I know)

No 30 second skip or the FF does not compensate, the workaround is to "use the replay button when your FFing and not the play button to stop it".

The R-15 is slow to update things properly and downloads the guide slow, the workaround is to turn it off anytime you are not using it.

The Caller ID used to work but now doesnt, the workaround is to empty the CID log.

If your R-15 acts strange or starts to run sluggish, pull the plug and restart instead of using the reset button. It clears more things that way.

If your using the 02468 code to download an update, only press it ONCE and do it FAST as soon as the Hello screen appears. Then wait.


----------



## fancydancy (Nov 29, 2005)

Bobman said:


> The R-15 is slow to update things properly and downloads the guide slow, the workaround is to turn it off anytime you are not using it.


I don't quite agree with this one ... this is how the R15 is intended to be used, it's not a workaround.

I noticed my R15 locks up when I have many "Recent Finds," so I always delete Finds that are not important.

I also try to keep my Season Links and ToDo list fairly short -- I usually have 15 SLs and 50 ToDo items. Not sure if this has any effect but I haven't locked up in quite a while.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

fancydancy said:


> I don't quite agree with this one ... this is how the R15 is intended to be used, it's not a workaround.


If the R15 is intended to require the unit be placed in "standby/turned off" mode in order to function correctly, then I would consider this a "design flaw" versus a "bug".


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

it doesn't "require" it... It just speeds the process up.

The R15 will attempt to figure out if you are not there any longer... (similar to what the TiVo does... after 4 hours of no IR, it will figure no one is there)..

Putting it into standby, just simply tells the R15 you are finished, so it can go ahead and so what ever it needs to do.

So putting it into StandBy helps, but doesn't "stop" it from doing it's work.


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

I posted this in another thread, but...

To help avoid the R-15's occasional failure to change the channel and instead just sit on the screen asking for permission to do so, simply tune the the channel that a "critical" scheduled recording is on before turning-off (standby) the unit.

For example, I always tune to ABC before leaving the house Wednesday night to help make sure I don't miss Lost. Obviously this is a hassle and only helps for a specific "critical" program, but its better than nothing....


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

That works too. I just wanted to put together a main list of what I call "workarounds" but people can call them anything they want so when someone new comes here, you can just say read this "1" post and that will answer many things that come up. If one of my friends get an R-15 I can say here read this and it will help you avoid some of the problems until the next update is released.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

qq


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

What's qq?


----------



## DesignDawg (Jan 8, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> What's qq?


Qualified Quotables?


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I started typing something and got called away.:eek2:


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I wonder once the 109f update arrives if I will have to create a new workaround post ?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Nah... most of the 'work-arounds' will still work.
Just hopefully they will not be needed as much.


----------



## dutch (Feb 12, 2006)

Work around for series link failier is not manual set to record. Atleast not on my box. Model 300 with 102b software. It still fails to record even though it is clearly marked on the menu screen for a one time recording, it may or may not show up in my to do list.


----------



## hitechluddite (Feb 10, 2006)

Is a recording ever missed if it was in the to do list?


----------



## dutch (Feb 12, 2006)

Can't say, but I have had things that were in my to do list disappear from the to do list for no reason and not record.


----------



## hitechluddite (Feb 10, 2006)

not good....


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

dutch said:


> Can't say, but I have had things that were in my to do list disappear from the to do list for no reason and not record.


Only time I have had things disappear from my ToDo list is when my box has switched itself from - - to delete a show to - and me not knowing it I would hit - - the show would delete then it would come back to the list and delete the next thing. Took me a little while to figure out what was going on.


----------



## dutch (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the tip but thats not the case here. When it does disappear I can't get it back in my to do list. I can unmark it for recording and remark it in the menu and it will not go to my to do list.
Oh a pattern just clicked, so far it has always been a monday recording of Days of ours Lives. I can go 2 mondays out and it will enter but as soon as the monday in the to do list is the next coming monday it will disappear. I have only had the unit 3 weeks but I am almost certain that is how it has been. I will follow this to confirm. This happened the first week with series link and since with manual set.


----------



## DFWDraco76 (Feb 11, 2006)

I accidentally discovered a workaround earlier today.

Among the MANY annoying things I've run across with this DVR, when I went to turn off the TV I had a moment of static and then it would turn off -- and what I didn't realize is that it put the DVR in standby. So when I turned it back on the buffer was cleared. THe workaround is simply to hit the "on" button when turning off the TV. Counterintuitive to the extreme, but it just toggles the TV off--without the static, and without putting the DVR in standby.

I've read all over this forum and never saw anything about that--so hopefully it will help somebody.


----------



## dutch (Feb 12, 2006)

Correction!
I may not be on the same page when I am saying I manual select a recording. I am using the guide and marking a program with R to record. Bobman and others may be using the manual record that selects a day, channel and time to record and not the program. Sorry if I have added confusion to the topic.


----------

